# Dit Da Jow



## starguard1

The following is from a book which I purchased while in China (1997). The formulas (recipes) are based upon the clinical experience of a traditional doctor's family. Personally, I have found the formulas to be highly effective, therefore, I refer to it quite often. However, I have no experience with this formula.

Effective Chinese Recipes
Shandong Science and Technology Press
First Edition 1996

Medicinal Wine for Trauma

Indications: 
Traumatic injury with redness and swelling, fracture of bones.

Prescription: 
Ren Sheng (Radix Codonopsis Pilosulae) 24g, 
Ji Xue Teng (Caulis Spatholobi) 24g, 
He Shou Wu (Radix Polygoni Multiflori) 24g, 
Gou Qi Zi (Fructus Lycii) 24g, 
Cao Wu (Prepared)(Radix Aconiti Kusnezoffii) 12g, 
Qian Cao (Radix Rubiae) 12g, 
Dang Gui (Radix Angelicae Sinensis) 12g, 
Bai Shao (Radix Paeoniae Alba) 12g, 
Mu Gua (Fructus Chaenomelis) 12g, 
Chuan Xiong (Rhizoma Ligustici Chuanxiong) 6g, 
Ru Xiang (Resina Boswelliae Carterii) 6g, 
Mo Yao (Commiphora Myrrha) 6g, 
white wine 1000g.

Administration: 
Soak the above ingredients in the wine for 7 days. Apply the medicated wine to the affected place with a piece of absorbent cotton 3 times a day. In the case of severe injury or bone fracture, the cotton absorbed with wine may be left on the affected area with a dressing which is removed in 2 hours. The cotton may be applied 3 to 4 times a day or more frequently in accordance with the severity of cases.

Caution: The wine is not to be taken by mouth, nor can it be in contact with open cut in the skin.

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## starguard1

For those interested in Dit Da Jow, I found this and many more at: Ancient Way Martial Arts Formulas


Dit Da Jow "Iron Palm" Formula Dry Herbs for 1 Gallon






This is a compliation of many Jow formulas with the endangered species and toxic heavy metals taken out. It is a good general purpose Jow for Iron Palm, bruise healing, pain reducing, and circulation enhancing. Instructions are posted for 2 ways of making 1 gallon of the Jow. For making approximately 1 gallon

Fu Zi--30 gm (1 oz. is 28 gm. For convenience, we say 30 gm)
Ban Xia--30 gm
Di Gu Pi--60 gm
Bai Bu--60 gm
Long Gu--30 gm (optional--this is heat-treated cow bone (dragon bone))
Tian Nan Xing--30 gm
Hong Hua--30 gm
She Chuang Zi--30 gm
Chuan Xiong--30 gm
San Qi--15 gm
Xue Jie--30 gm
Ru Xiang--30 gm
Mo Yao--30 gm
Ding Xiang--30 gm
Dang Gui--30 gm
Da Huang--15 gm
Add separately after cooking:
Camphor/Borneol Crystals--15 gm
Menthol Crystals--15 gm

The simple quick method for making this is to bring the herbs to a rolling boil in 1/2 gallon of water, simmer for 30 minutes (covered), cool, add 1/2 gallon of 95% alcohol (Everclear, grain alcohol) into a large glass jar with the herbs (or split it into 2-4 smaller glass containers), shake, and leave it on a dark shelf (or bury it in the earth) for as long as you're willing--from 1 week to 2 months. Then strain, squeeze, and bottle for use.

The slower method:
Put the herbs, preferrably powdered, into 1-4 different glass containers (we like quart glass jars) and cover with a 30-50% alcohol (vodka, Everclear/water mix, distilled rice wine, or sake/vodka/grain alcohol mix). Put it on a dark shelf or bury it, leave it for 6-12 months. Strain off the alcohol and press the herbs in a muslin bag or pillowcase to get all of the liquid possible out, then bottle the Jow for use.


----------



## Bodhisattva

Tiger Balm is the best rub I know of.. Here is the official recipe so you can make your own.

*Tiger Balm*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

The white and red versions of Haw Par Tiger Balm.
*Tiger Balm* is the trade name for a heat rub manufactured and distributed by Haw Par Healthcare in Singapore. It was originally developed by the brothers Aw Boon Haw and Aw Boon Par.
*Tiger Balm Recipe:* Ingredients: % by weight amt. needed for 56oz. batch

Menthol crystals 20% 9.6 oz.
Camphor blocks 32% 15.36 oz.
Beeswax 20% 9.6 oz.
Petroleum Jelly 4% 1.92 oz.
Oil of Clove 8% 3.8 oz.
Oil of Cajuput 8% 3.8 oz.
Oil of Cinnamon 8% 3.8 oz.
Ammonium Hydroxide 1 oz. (optional)
Melt beeswax and petroleum jelly in a pot until completely liquified. Remove from heat, quickly stir in camphor blocks (may help to chop or grate camphor). Add rest of ingredients, stir until consistent, and camphor has melted. Pour into permanent container, and let congeal. The above recipe will make a nice tiger balm equivalent to the commercial white stuff. If ammonium hydroxide is added, it turns red, and adds a little more heat to it.


----------



## starguard1

I found this on another website: 

Dit Da Jow means: "Iron Hit Wine" It is a linament based in wine that is used in the striking practice of the Iron Palm Techniques or other strengthening exercises. 

Listed below are the 14 different herbs used for a very effective recipe for the Dit Da Jow that I personally make and promote to my students. I have sampled and used all different forms of Dit Da Jow liniments, made by other schools and trained herbal doctors, and this recipe is one of the best that I have found. It is important that you follow the directions carefully for both making and using any Dit Da Jow liniment. The 14 listed herbs are: 

Chi Shao
Xue Jie
Pu Huang
Mo Yao
San Qi
Hong Hua
Ru Xiang
Dang Gui
Mu Xiang
Tao Ren
Ding Xiang
Da Huang
Zhang Nao 
Ma Qian Zi

Important Notes!!!

Once you have gathered the herbs listed above in their proper quantities, crush them into a coarse powder. Do not grind them down to a fine powder; the powder should be course to keep the powder from adhering to itself. Place one ounce of each herb into a large, nonmetallic cooking pot, and add one quart of vodka. Seal the mixture in an air tight jar. Store this in a cool, dark place for at least two months, preferably one year, as the longer it ages, the more potent it becomes.

When making a potent remedy for your training methods always remember that you MUST keep all of the linament away from your mouth and any cuts and abrasions. It is a very poisonous remedy with these last few ingredients. The poisonous combinations start at Tao Ren.....etc.

MAKE AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## Empty Hands

starguard1 said:


> Place one ounce of each herb into a large, nonmetallic cooking pot, and add one quart of vodka. Seal the mixture in an air tight jar.



Why do you need to put it in a cooking pot when you are just going to seal it in a jar? :idunno:



starguard1 said:


> When making a potent remedy for your training methods always remember that you MUST keep all of the linament away from your mouth and any cuts and abrasions. It is a very poisonous remedy with these last few ingredients.



Sheesh, seems a little dangerous for a muscle liniment.  Are you sure you should be reposting supposedly poisonous recipes from some unnamed website?


----------



## FearlessFreep

_and add one quart of vodka_

Now *that* will kill the pain


----------



## searcher

I get my Dit Da Jow form Wing Lam.    Thanks for the information.   I may try my hand at making some.


----------



## towknee

Wow,  Dit Da Jow homebrew.  Now how cool is that?!  Can we expect a cook-off?

I get my Dit Da Jow from www.drzeelo.com/medicine_thc.html

It works for general discomfort and swelling but I kinda doubt any vodka content. 

I copied the notes to pass on to a buddy. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## DaleDugas

It is funny that people start to flex their google fu strength and post formulas.

There are basically two different forms of medicinal liniments that are used by Chinese martial artists.  You have injury dit da jow/tieh da jiu/die da jow/tieh da jow, etc... that is formulated to help deal with various injuries.  Some formulas are very generic and others have been designed with rather specific modalities in mind.  Hence if you do not know what the formula was designed to do in the first place you might find that it does not work for the problem you are experiencing.

The other form of medicinal liniment is used for Iron Palm and Iron Body training.  These formulas are not the same as injury formulas and anyone telling you so is misinformed.  Different herbs to do different things.  They are not designed to do the same thing and will have a similar foundational formula that is supplemented with other unique herbs to foster success in Iron Palm/ Iron Body training.

I have a few different injury formulas that I make and sell and both a do it yourself kit as well as premade liniments ready to use.  I also supply the best Iron Palm medicine for the money.  Beware sellers who offer you mystical formulas or legendary formulas of the masters for large sums of money.  They are ripping you off.  When you purchase an herbal kit from me, you get 4-5 pounds of ground herbs which makes 3-4 gallons of medicine.  No one else seems to want or even attempt to offer that to people.  

Wing Lam is decent but what they are selling it for when examined in the long run can be considered cost uneffective.  Thats why I started my company to offer people the best medicine for the best price.

Any questions feel free to ask me.  I will help you if I can.

P.S. as a side note be very careful of formulas that contain toxic ingredients.  They are usually very powerful as well as dangerous if ingested and to use around pets, children and pregnant women.  Nothing to play with or joke about.


----------



## starguard1

starguard1 said:


> I found this on another website:
> 
> Dit Da Jow means: "Iron Hit Wine" It is a linament based in wine that is used in the striking practice of the Iron Palm Techniques or other strengthening exercises.
> 
> Listed below are the 14 different herbs used for a very effective recipe for the Dit Da Jow that I personally make and promote to my students. I have sampled and used all different forms of Dit Da Jow liniments, made by other schools and trained herbal doctors, and this recipe is one of the best that I have found. It is important that you follow the directions carefully for both making and using any Dit Da Jow liniment. The 14 listed herbs are:
> 
> Chi Shao
> Xue Jie
> Pu Huang
> Mo Yao
> San Qi
> Hong Hua
> Ru Xiang
> Dang Gui
> Mu Xiang
> Tao Ren
> Ding Xiang
> Da Huang
> Zhang Nao
> Ma Qian Zi
> 
> Important Notes!!!
> 
> Once you have gathered the herbs listed above in their proper quantities, crush them into a coarse powder. Do not grind them down to a fine powder; the powder should be course to keep the powder from adhering to itself. Place one ounce of each herb into a large, nonmetallic cooking pot, and add one quart of 90+ proof vodka. Simmer slowly over low fire for 3 ½ hours. Remove from heat and pour the contents into a two gallon air tight jar along with 6 quarts of vodka. Seal the mixture and store it in a cool, dark place for at least two months, preferably one year, as the longer it ages, the more potent it becomes.
> 
> When making a potent remedy for your training methods always remember that you MUST keep all of the linament away from your mouth and any cuts and abrasions. It is a very poisonous remedy with these last few ingredients. The poisonous combinations start at Tao Ren.....etc.
> 
> MAKE AT YOUR OWN RISK!


 
Sorry, for leaving out the cooking step. Here are the complete directions:

Once you have gathered the herbs listed above in their proper quantities, crush them into a coarse powder. Do not grind them down to a fine powder; the powder should be course to keep the powder from adhering to itself. Place one ounce of each herb into a large, nonmetallic cooking pot, and add one quart of 90+ proof vodka. Simmer slowly over low fire for 3 ½ hours. Remove from heat and pour the contents into a two gallon air tight jar along with 6 quarts of vodka. Seal the mixture and store it in a cool, dark place for at least two months, preferably one year, as the longer it ages, the more potent it becomes.


----------



## starguard1

Dale,

Can the medicinal wines that you produce be used internally too, or are they strictly for external use only?  

With Dignity and Honor,
Robert,


----------



## KempoGuy06

DaleDugas said:


> It is funny that people start to flex their google fu strength and post formulas.
> 
> There are basically two different forms of medicinal liniments that are used by Chinese martial artists.  You have injury dit da jow/tieh da jiu/die da jow/tieh da jow, etc... that is formulated to help deal with various injuries.  Some formulas are very generic and others have been designed with rather specific modalities in mind.  Hence if you do not know what the formula was designed to do in the first place you might find that it does not work for the problem you are experiencing.
> 
> The other form of medicinal liniment is used for Iron Palm and Iron Body training.  These formulas are not the same as injury formulas and anyone telling you so is misinformed.  Different herbs to do different things.  They are not designed to do the same thing and will have a similar foundational formula that is supplemented with other unique herbs to foster success in Iron Palm/ Iron Body training.
> 
> I have a few different injury formulas that I make and sell and both a do it yourself kit as well as premade liniments ready to use.  I also supply the best Iron Palm medicine for the money.  Beware sellers who offer you mystical formulas or legendary formulas of the masters for large sums of money.  They are ripping you off.  When you purchase an herbal kit from me, you get 4-5 pounds of ground herbs which makes 3-4 gallons of medicine.  No one else seems to want or even attempt to offer that to people.
> 
> Wing Lam is decent but what they are selling it for when examined in the long run can be considered cost uneffective.  Thats why I started my company to offer people the best medicine for the best price.
> 
> Any questions feel free to ask me.  I will help you if I can.
> 
> P.S. as a side note be very careful of formulas that contain toxic ingredients.  They are usually very powerful as well as dangerous if ingested and to use around pets, children and pregnant women.  Nothing to play with or joke about.


i plan to buy some soon, i know ive said that I would and havent but I ran into a little money shortage with christmas and everything but I plan to get some as soon as I start my second job and get that first paycheck

B


----------



## DaleDugas

starguard1 said:


> Dale,
> 
> Can the medicinal wines that you produce be used internally too, or are they strictly for external use only?
> 
> With Dignity and Honor,
> Robert,



External use only!


----------



## Jdokan

starguard1 said:


> Caution: The wine is not to be taken by mouth, nor can it be in contact with open cut in the skin.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!


 

I can't stress this last comment enough....there are two types of this linament one toxic, one not; depending on ingredients left in/out....I used the "toxic" type on my neck after a serious mountain biking accident...I got to close to an area of my neck that gets shaved....no open cuts, no rash marks, no visible means of irritation....my neck got this swelling, very sensitive almost like a burn or blood poisoniing from Bermuda coral...I went to the Dr's and the practitioners there never saw anything like it (I didn't figure it out until I got home)  initially they thought it might be shingles....
I got home and looking in the mirror figured out what had happened.....

Be very careful..........Great stuff though!!!  I use it with a paper towel (no printing) and apply it to the area then wrap it with plastic wrap to keep it from evaporating to quickly...


----------



## starguard1

*Recipe for "Trauma Wine"* 
_Acupuncture Today_
October, 2005, Vol. 06, Issue 10 
*Common Herbs and a Recipe for "Trauma Wine"*

By Robert Chu, LAc

A lifelong practice of the martial arts is what led me to the study of traditional Chinese medicine. In martial arts, aside from the artistic perfection of strikes, kicks, joint locking, throwing, and ground fighting, the health-giving benefits of opening up the channels and collaterals for _qi_ flow, and learning meditation to calm the mind, we specialize in trauma (both healing it and inflicting it). 

My _sifu_ told me, "It's easy to learn how to injure someone, but it is difficult to learn how to heal someone." How correct he was. A punch to Ren 17 can have devastating effects; a kick to UB 40 can bring an attacker to his knees in practice. As a consequence, in order to survive the training, many martial arts teachers specialize in _die da shang ke_ - literally, "fall and strike traumatology", which are overlapped by TCM's _wai ke_ (external diseases) and _gu shang ke_ (orthopedics and traumatology). 

I was fortunate to be able to study the rudiments of _die da shang ke_ under my Wing Chun _sifu_, Kwan Jong Yuen, and my Hung Ga _sifu_, Yee Chi Wai. Through the years I also met other famous martial artists and TCM doctors like Kenny Gong, Lui Yon Sang, Chan Tai Shan, and others. My study of martial arts was interspersed with the study of traditional formulas for traumatology, including powders, wines, pastes, decoctions, and pills, along with their applications, modifications and processing. Many martial artists are also known for their specialty in _tuina_, as basic exercises to develop the body in _tuina_ like Shaolin _neigong_ or _yi jin jing_ are part of the traditional martial arts. These exercises develop the limbs so that a martial artist trained in _tuina_ can produce better results, and a martial artist would probably know the body better than a non-martial artist in movement and cause of injury. 

In this article, I would like to introduce how to create a basic _die da jiu_ (fall or strike wine), which can be used as a topical liniment for common contusions and bruises. Here is a list of herbs you will need: 

_ru xiang, _12 grams
_mo yao, _12 grams
_chi shao, _12 grams
_mu xiang, _12 grams
_hong hua, _9 grams
_tao ren, _9 grams
_dang gui wei, _12 grams
_pu huang, _12 grams
_da huang tan, _9 grams
_tian qi,_ 12 grams
_xue ji, _9 grams
_ding xiang, _9 grams
Those of you who know your Bensky formulas might recognize this recipe as very similar to _qi li san_ (seven thousandths of a tael powder) from _Liang Fang Ji Ye_ (_Small Collection of Fine Recipes_) or even the _die da wan_ from _Quan Guo Cheng Yao Chu Fang Ji_ (_Collection of Country's Prepared Herbals_), but it addresses pain, blood movement and stops more bleeding. The measurements of the herbs are also different, because this liniment is used externally. This recipe is fine for bruises, minor contusions and sprains, but to make it better, we should modify the recipe according to our uses. For example, if there are broken bones, we should add _xu duan_, _wei ling xian_, and _tu bie chong_. If our focus is pain, add _chuan xiong_, _yan hu suo_, _yu jin_, _jiang huang, ji xue teng_, _san leng,__mu tong_, _di__long_, _su mu_, or _wu ling zhi,_ according to your needs. If there is pain in a certain area, we should add _qiang huo_ (for the upper back), _du huo_ (for the lower back), _bai zhi_ (for the front of the head), _tan xiang_ (for the chest), _niu xi_ (to guide to the lower extremities), or _xuan fu hua_ (to guide upwards). We can even get more specific to use guiding herbs to enter particular channels by choosing herbs that go to that channel. For internal bleeding, add _di yu_, _da ji_ and _xiao ji._ To make the recipe more fragrant, add _bing pian_, _she xiang_, and _su he xiang_. To address wind, cold or damp _bi_, you can also modify it with herbs that expel wind damp, such as _fang feng_, _gui zhi_, _bai hua she_, _hu gu_, _lou shi teng_, _hai feng teng_, _wu jia pi_, and _kuan jin teng_. For more traumatic swellings, add _ban xia_, _chuan wu_, _cao wu, _and_ tian nan xing_. 

I caution the person who is not knowledgeable in herbology to not put all the ingredients together to form one "super _die da jiu._" I'm not sure what you would create! Look up the proper dosage of the herbs to use, and choose what you need (and what specific use you have in mind). As background information, sometimes herbs are substituted for one another based on local availability and financial reasons. Be wise in choosing what you need. For example, _hu gu_ (_os tigris_) may not be available because it is illegal. _Wu shao she_ and _bai hua she_ make fine substitutes (and no, you don't need both), and whichever is less expensive will work fine. Pregnant women should not touch or use this medicine.

All in all, one small recipe can turn into literally thousands of variations from one functional base of herbs. When others boast their secret _die da_ recipe is the original or more secret, they're simply blowing smoke. It depends on the function of the formula. I have a saying: "Let application be your guide; let function rule over form." It is applicable to medicine or martial arts.

You will also need a clean glass gallon bottle or jar, and enough gin or vodka to fill a gallon. You can parch the herbs by pan-frying them (no oil) in a wok or simply toasting all the herbs in a toaster oven to enhance the blood moving effect. There is no need to char them excessively, lest you lose all the active ingredients. Place the herbs in the container and pour the alcohol over the herbs. The alcohol used should always be of good drinking quality (ethyl alcohol), in cases where traumatic injury may be also internal. Beware of going the cheap route with isopropyl alcohol; you are simply making a poison batch of _die da jiu_. Traditionally, we never use isopropyl alcohol. 

Seal the container so that it is airtight, then date and mark the bottle, and store in a dark place. Shake the bottle occasionally. In 3 to 4 months, your _die da jiu_ will be ready and will be superior to any on the market, because you made it and you know specifically what you designed it for.

The herbal wine you created can be used simply by massaging it into the affected area, or for use with _tuina_. You can also use the wine in the technique of fire cupping (_hou guan_) by placing a small amount in a cup - just enough to wet the bottom, spread evenly and lit, then applied to the affected area. In doing this, I would caution that practice and common sense be your guide, lest you burn and scar your patient, and have a nice liability lawsuit on your hands. 

This is a brief introduction to _die da shang ke_ and the common herbs used. In future articles, I will focus on plasters, pills, decoctions, their applications and modifications, and how to create them. 

_Editors note_: If you would like to comment on this article, please contact _Acupuncture Today_ by fax (714-899-4273) or e-mail at editorial@acupuncturetoday.com . You are also encouraged to discuss this article online at www.AcupunctureToday.com/forums.


----------



## starguard1

*Those interested in internal medicines can use the following formula as a guide to making bolus's (herbal pills).  They are rather simple to make using raw herbs and honey.  *

*Golden Flow Chinese Herbs*

*Trauma 2 Formula (tablets)*


Pinyin: Die Da Hao Fang
*Ingredients
*Radix Angelicae Sinensis (Tang Kuei Root / Dang Gui) 9%
Gummi Olibanum (Frankincense / Ru Xiang) 9%
Myrrha (Myrrh / Mo Yao) 9%
Radix Cyathulae Officinalis (Sichuan Ox Knee Root / Chuan Niu Xi) 9%
Radix Ledebouriellae Divaricatae (Siler Root / Fang Feng) 9%
Radix et Caulis Spatholobus (Spatholobus Root and Vine / Ji (Xue Teng) 9%
Radix Paeoniae Rubrae (Red peony Root / Chi Shao) 9%
Sclerotium Poriae Cocos (Hoelen, Tuckahoe, Poria Sclerotium / Fu Ling) 8%
Flos Carthami Tinctorii (Safflower, Carthamus Flower / Hong Hua) 7%
Lignum Sappan (Sappan Wood / Su Mu) 6%
Radix Notoginseng (Notoginseng Root, Pseudoginseng / San Qi, Tian Qi) 5%
Radix Angelicae Dahuricae (Chinese Angelica Root / Bai Zhi) 4%
Radix et Rhizoma Rhei (Rhubarb Root and Rhizome / Da Huang) 4%
Radix Glycyrrhizae Uralensis (Licorice Root / Gan Cao) 3% 

*Chinese Medical Actions
*Moves blood, dispels stasis, relieves pain, dispels wind and dampness, clears heat.


*Indications
*Bruises
Cartilage damage
Fractures or broken bones
Jammed fingers or toes
Ligaments or tendons, torn
Sprains
Traumatic injury (second stage) w/ stiffness and pain 


*Contraindications*
DO NOT USE DURING PREGNANCY OR WHILE NURSING.

*Note*
Second-stage trauma can start from two days to ten days after the injury and could last from several days to several weeks. The timeframe depends on the extent of the injury and the healing potential of the patient.


----------



## starguard1

*Those interested in internal medicines can use the following formula as a guide to making bolus's (herbal pills). They are rather simple to make using raw herbs and honey. *

*Trauma 1 Formula (tablets)*


Pinyin: Die Da Hao Fang
*Ingredients*
Semen Persicae (Peach Kernel, Persica Seed / Tao Ren) 12%
Fructus Forsythiae Suspensae (Forsythia Fruit / Lian Qiao) 12%
Flos Lonicerae Japonicae (Honeysuckle Flower, Lonicera / Jin Yin Hua) 12%
Flos Carthami Tinctorii (Safflower, Carthamus Flower / Hong Hua) 10%
Gummi Olibanum (Frankincense / Ru Xiang) 9%
Myrrha (Myrrh / Mo Yao) 9%
Radix Scutellariae Baicalensis (Skullcap Root, Scutellaria, Scute / Huang Qin) 8%
Radix Angelicae Sinensis (Tang Kuei Root / Dang Gui) 8%
Radix Bupleuri (Bupleurum Root / Chai Hu) 8%
Radix et Rhizoma Rhei (Rhubarb Root and Rhizome / Da Huang) 5%
Radix Angelicae Dahuricae (Chinese Angelica Root / Bai Zhi) 4%
Radix Glycyrrhizae Uralensis (Licorice Root / Gan Cao) 3%

*Chinese Medical Actions*
Clears heat, resolves toxin, relieves pain, moves blood, dispels stasis. 

*Indications*
Bruises
Cartilage damage
Fractures or broken bones
Jammed fingers or toes
Ligaments or tendons, torn
Sprains
Traumatic injury (first stage) with heat, swelling, and pain 

*Contraindications*
DO NOT USE DURING PREGNANCY OR WHILE NURSING.

*Note*
The first stage of trauma can last from several hours to a week or so depending on the severity of the injury. As long as redness, heat, and swelling exist one can assume that the injury is still in the first stage of recovery.


----------



## starguard1

Jdokan said:


> I can't stress this last comment enough....there are two types of this linament one toxic, one not; depending on ingredients left in/out....I used the "toxic" type on my neck after a serious mountain biking accident...I got to close to an area of my neck that gets shaved....no open cuts, no rash marks, no visible means of irritation....my neck got this swelling, very sensitive almost like a burn or blood poisoniing from Bermuda coral...I went to the Dr's and the practitioners there never saw anything like it (I didn't figure it out until I got home) initially they thought it might be shingles....
> I got home and looking in the mirror figured out what had happened.....
> 
> Be very careful..........Great stuff though!!! I use it with a paper towel (no printing) and apply it to the area then wrap it with plastic wrap to keep it from evaporating to quickly...


 
Yes, you did the right thing!!!!!!

Always be very careful when applying ANY product to your body. For example, I have had patients report to me that they experienced allergic reactions and chemical burns from FDA approved over-the-counter products such as BenGay, Theragesic etc. Obviously, some people are more chemically sensitive than other people. Therefore, no product herbal or otherwise is perfectly safe for everyone. So, in other words, just because a product is FDA approved or because your sifu says that his Dit Da Jow formula has been used by a thousand people doesn't mean that it is perfectly safe for "everyone". Please remember when applying ANY product to your body, for ANY reason, and something does not feel or look right after applying it--use common sense. Wash it off, immediately!!!!!!!! And, if necessary, seek medical attention.


----------



## starguard1

*Please read the label before using any commercial (pre-made) product, including herbal based ones such as Dit Da Jow etc. Their labels must list all ingredients. For the safety of you and others, please notify the FDA Office of Compliance regarding products not in compliance with the labeling rules. *


*New OTC (over the counter) drug labeling rules:*
Everyone has to start printing labels in accordance with the new OTC drug rules no later than May 16, 2005. Every product must list ALL ingredients, including toothpaste and sunscreen. The only exception are convenience size products. That is - products that have less than 3 doses, such as product samples or aspirin sold at airports where there are less than 3 doses. All other OTC drug products must list ALL ingredients. The only problem that one might have is if they bought a product where the label was printed prior to 5-16-05. One would not be sure that it listed all products. Once all old products are no longer on the shelves, we will be safe to assume that the label lists all ingredients.
The regulations for labeling of OTC drug products are found in 21 CFR 201.66. 
*Click here* to access the CFR online. From there, choose Part 200-299, then Part 201, then 201.66. 
*Click here* for the OTC drug product labeling requirements.
*Click here* for this second link which provides for the partial delay of compliance dates for "convenience size" products. 
*Click here* for the publicly available web site that contains information that you may find useful: 
Leah A. Christl, Ph.D.
leah.christl@fda.hhs.gov
Regulatory Project Manager 
Division of Over-the-Counter Drug Products HFD-560 
Center for Drug Evaluation and Research 
U.S. Food and Drug Administration

Important Phone Numbers:
Office of Nonprescription Products 
301-796-2060
Office of Compliance
301-827-8910


----------



## starguard1

I have used Dr. Shir's Liniment the past 10 years for my own martial arts injuries and on patients in my clinic.

Handed down for generations, this formula was passed on to us by the late Dr. Shi Neng-Yun. It is suitable for joints, tendons, ligaments and other areas where massage is impractical or contraindicated. Excellent for jammed fingers or toes, or sprains and strains where the skin is not broken. http://216.92.12.246/product9.html

As you can see, the *Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)* which I posted earlier uses all but two of the ingredients of *Dr. Shir's Liniment*. Therefore, *Dr. Shir's Liniment* is the base formula for *Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)*. 

*Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)........... Dr Shir's Liniment*

Chi Shao 
Xue Jie
Pu Huang
Mo Yao............................................... Mo Yao
San Qi
Hong Hua ...........................................Hong Hua
Ru Xiang............................................. Ru Xiang
Dang Gui .............................................Dang Gui
Mu Xiang
Tao Ren............................................... Tao Ren
Ding Xiang
Da Huang............................................. Da Huang
Zhang Nao........................................... Zhang Nao
Ma Qian Zi
..................................................Tian Nan Xing
..................................................Yu Jin

Since* Dr. Shir's Liniment *is a wonderful product and the modifications appear reasonable, it looks like *Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)* is going to be my first home brew!


----------



## starguard1

Are you having a difficult time choosing between Robert Chu's recipe for "Trauma Wine" and the Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)? If so, maybe the following comparison of their ingredients can help.

"Trauma Wine"...........................................Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine)

_ru xiang, _12 grams .....................................ru xiang, 12 grams
_mo yao, _12 grams ......................................mo yao, 12 grams
_chi shao, _12 grams .....................................chi shao, 12 grams
_mu xiang, _12 grams ....................................mu xiang, 12 grams
_hong hua, _9 grams ......................................hong hua, 9 grams
_tao ren, _9 grams ........................................tao ren, 9 grams
_dang gui wei, _12 grams ...............................dang gui wei, 12 grams
_pu huang, _12 grams ....................................pu huang, 12 grams
_da huang tan, _9 grams ................................da huang tan, 9 grams
_tian qi,_ 12 grams ........................................tian (san) qi, 12 grams
_xue ji, _9 grams ...........................................xue ji, 9 grams
_ding xiang, _9 grams ....................................ding xiang, 9 grams
..............................................................zhang nao, 12 grams (resolves stagnant blood, anti-inflammatory and analgesic)
..............................................................ma qian zi, 9 grams (promotes circulation, resolves traumatic swelling and analgesic)

As you can see, the Dit Da Jow (Iron Hit Wine) is simply a modification of Robert Chu's "Trauma Wine" recipe. Zhang nao and ma qian zi were apparently added to promote circulation, reduce inflammation and traumatic swelling, and provide analgesic properties.

Remember, to modify the recipe to what you need:
1.) To focus on pain, consider adding:
yu jin, 9 grams 
chuan xiong, 9 grams 

2.) To focus on traumatic swellings, consider adding:
cao wu, 9 grams
chuan wu, 9 grams


With dignity and honor,
Robert


----------



## kaizasosei

has anyone heard of the medicine translated, 'the wine for those who have fallen and botten beaten up'  
im serious, this is what i used when i was living in vancouver, canada.  a friend of mine supplied me with a few bottles. i used it on cuts and bruises.
since then i once found something like it when i was in the chinatown in the philipines, which seemed to be similar or the same but much more watered down. 
im hope to get more information at get it again.  im guessing it has similar ingredients to the dit da jow- or even the same with a different name??


----------



## starguard1

Sorrry, but I could not find the medicine translated, "the wine for those who have fallen and botten beaten up" in any of my books or internet searches. However, below are two Chinese herbal patent medicines to consider. Both should be available from your local Chinese grocer. If they don't have them in stock, most Chinese grocer's can get them within a week or two:


*Die Da Wan Hua You* 
The following description is from the Outline Guide to Chinese Herbal Medicine by Margaret Naeser. 

Die Da Wan Hua You is produced as "Wan Hua Oil" by the United Pharmaceutical Manufactory, Guangzhou, China in bottles containing 15cc.

Functions: 
1. Promote Blood circulation; Remove Stagnation
2. Decrease Swelling; Relax Tendons
3. Stop Pain; Promote regeneration of damaged tissues

Applications: 
1. Use to treat sports or traumatic injuries, with or without open wound. Also, used to treat sprains and strains of muscles and tendons.
2. Use to treat burns due to flames and/or hot liquid.
3. Use to treat cuts on the skin with bleeding including those from martial arts practice.

How to use this oil:
1. For sports or traumatic injuries without open wound, rub the injured area with a cotton ball soaked with this oil, 2 or 3 times per day.
2. For burns and cuts, place a cotton ball soaked with this oil onto the injured area, and wrap the area with a gauze bandage. Change the soaked cotton ball every day.

*Tieh Ta Yao Gin*
The following description is from Chinese Herbal Patent Medicines by Jake Fratkin. 

Tieh Tao Yao Gin is produced by United Pharmaceutical Manufactory, Foshan, China in the following sizes: 10 ml, 30 ml, and 100 ml.

Functions:
Invigorates blood, breaks blood stasis, tonifies blood, stops bleeding, strengthens tendon and bone, dredges and opens the channels and collaterals, relieves pain.

Applications:
Apply topically for acute bruising or swelling accompanying traumatic sprain, fracture or dislocation. Also for torn or inflamed ligaments, with or without swelling. Can be taken internally for traumatic swelling.

Jake Fratkin's Comments:
Based on the internal formula Qi Li San, this liniment is excellent for acute and chronic injury with pain, swelling or bruising, and for mending fractured bone. This type of liniment has a long history in China for martial arts injuries. Use until swelling or bruise is gone, changing the application every day or after bathing.

Caution:
Certain skin sensitive patients may react to this product: remove in the event of heat or itching so as to avoid a skin reaction. Do not cover with plastic. Do not apply to open wounds. Avoid contact with eyes. Wash hands thoroughly after use. Can stain clothes. Remove with rubbing alcohol.

How to use:
External: Injuries should be clean and dry before applying the lotion. Apply 3 to 4 times a day to gauze, and place over wound. May be covered if desired. Or can be applied to skin with light tui na massage.

Internal: Take 1 to 3 tsp. with water, 2 times per day.


With dignity and honor,
Robert


----------



## kaizasosei

sorry, wrong spelling- the wine for those have fallen and gotten beaten up.
it must be something like that.  
i'm guessing it is something similar to the medicines mentioned above.  the name was what i came to call it as my friend who was chinese and quite a lingiustic perfectionist translated as 'the wine for those who have fallen and gotten beaten up'  - i doubt it was a family recipe or something like that-
no big deal, but it would be nice to find it again.  it has a brown yellow colour. that leaves a bit of a stain on the skin-


----------



## starguard1

From your description, "the wine for those that have fallen and gotten beaten up" is quite similar therapeutically to Die Da Wan Hua You. Therefore, I think that you will be quite happy using it until a source for your "wine" is found. Per Jake Fratkin, Die Da Wan Hua You is an excellent liniment for traumatic injuries causing swelling, bruising, torn or inflamed ligaments, fractures, burns, infected burns and open wounds. Since there is no alcohol, it can be applied to open wounds. Die Da Wan Hua You's translated name "Traumatic Injury Ten Thousand Flowers Oil" likely refers to the fact that there are thousands of potential applications. BTW, try not to get it on your clothes, as it can stain them.

As I stated previously, Die Da Wan Hua You is produced as "Wan Hua Oil" by the United Pharmaceutical Manufactory, Guangzhou, China in bottles containing 15cc.

I will keep your "wine" in mind as I read new books and surf the web. Fortunately, it has a unique name, so it is not one that I will soon forget!

With dignity and honor,
Robert


----------



## el mas suave

Has anyone used Tieh Ta Formula?  They are pills by Golden Flower Chinese Herbs.  I have seen bottles of them in my local herb store.


----------



## kaizasosei

thanks for the information.  
i'm still surprised that the stuff is not more common.  the bottles size description  sounds right.  i used to also put it on open wounds like skinless knuckles. -it did have a bite to it so if it really is that medicine you say there is no alcholol, it certainly stung just like alchohol would, so either it was a different medicine or there is a different substance that causes the brief stinging. 
anyhow, thanks, again.  i will take note of the medicine you mentioned and try to find some to see if it's the one.
baffles me why my friend would translate it wrong.  only think i can think of is that that was not the name but the description that was translated....?
i wonder-  ill have to check it out because im getting more and more curious now.
j


----------



## starguard1

kaizasosei said:


> thanks for the information.
> i'm still surprised that the stuff is not more common. the bottles size description sounds right. i used to also put it on open wounds like skinless knuckles. -it did have a bite to it so if it really is that medicine you say there is no alcholol, it certainly stung just like alchohol would, so either it was a different medicine or there is a different substance that causes the brief stinging.
> anyhow, thanks, again. i will take note of the medicine you mentioned and try to find some to see if it's the one.
> baffles me why my friend would translate it wrong. only think i can think of is that that was not the name but the description that was translated....?
> i wonder- ill have to check it out because im getting more and more curious now.
> j


 
As much effort as you have put into finding it, it must be amazing stuff. So, let me know where you find it.  Because I will want to where I can purchase a bottle of it too!!!!!  

With dignity and honor,
Robert


----------



## kaizasosei

> As much effort as you have put into finding it, it must be amazing stuff. So, let me know where you find it. Because I will want to where I can purchase a bottle of it too!!!!!



Sure thing. Will do.  

j


----------



## Great Mender

kaizasosei said:


> thanks for the information.
> i'm still surprised that the stuff is not more common. the bottles size description sounds right. i used to also put it on open wounds like skinless knuckles. -it did have a bite to it so if it really is that medicine you say there is no alcholol, it certainly stung just like alchohol would, so either it was a different medicine or there is a different substance that causes the brief stinging.
> anyhow, thanks, again. i will take note of the medicine you mentioned and try to find some to see if it's the one.
> baffles me why my friend would translate it wrong. only think i can think of is that that was not the name but the description that was translated....?
> i wonder- ill have to check it out because im getting more and more curious now.
> j


 
I want to know where I can purchase a bottle of it too!!!!!


----------



## Great Mender

el mas suave said:


> Has anyone used Tieh Ta Formula? They are pills by Golden Flower Chinese Herbs. I have seen bottles of them in my local herb store.


 
I've used them, they are ok.


----------



## Great Mender

*Tom Bisio's Articles & Columns from*
_*Inside Kung Fu Magazine*_

Eight Treasure Tea *- September, 2006*
Treating Overstretched Ligaments & Tendons Part 3 *- August, 2006*
Treating Overstretched Ligaments & Tendons Part 2 *- July, 2006*
Treating Overstretched Ligaments & Tendons Part 1 *- June, 2006*
Kung-Fu Training Formulas Part 2 *- May, 2006*
Kung-Fu Training Formulas Part 1 *- April, 2006*
Tao Yin Exercises* - March, 2006*
Qi Gong Illness Part 2 *- January, 2006*
Qi Gong Illness Part 1 *- December, 2005*
Cupping *- November, 2005*
Gao Family Comes To America *- October, 2005*
Martial Arts First-Aid Kit *- October, 2005*
Cultivating Will and Mind* - September, 2005*
A Women's Health Issue *- August, 2005*
Arthritis & The Martial Artist *- July, 2005*
Food and Healing *- June, 2005*
Training With Tendonitis *- May, 2005*
*Training With The Seasons - April, 2005*
Healing Secrets of The Ancient Warriors* - March, 2005*
Herbal Soaks For Martial Arts Injuries* - March, 2005*


----------



## Great Mender

If you have a farm store nearby, a buddy of mine swears by Absorbine veterinary (horse) liniment either in gel or liquid form. Through many years of police work, crash and burns, martial arts, and plain old clumsiness, he has found that Absorbine horse liniment works wonders. 

Here is a link regarding it:
http://www.absorbine.com/absorbine/product_detail/5


----------



## Doc_Jude

Great Mender said:


> If you have a farm store nearby, a buddy of mine swears by Absorbine veterinary (horse) liniment either in gel or liquid form. Through many years of police work, crash and burns, martial arts, and plain old clumsiness, he has found that Absorbine horse liniment works wonders.
> 
> Here is a link regarding it:
> http://www.absorbine.com/absorbine/product_detail/5



I've used Absorbine Jr (not equine) and Jow off & on over the years, & thought to use the Ab Jr equine since the bulk is cheaper from what I've heard, but I've also heard that it can be rather irritating. What is your experience? Thx.


----------



## DaleDugas

el mas suave,

Cross posting on other forums with word for word same posts is lame.

Asorbine Jr is nothing in the same class as dit da jow.

http://www.dragonslist.com/discussion/traditional-chinese-medicine/8866-dit-da-jow-11.html

You gonna post all the forums with the same question?

You are acting like a troll.


----------



## Great Mender

Doc_Jude said:


> I've used Absorbine Jr (not equine) and Jow off & on over the years, & thought to use the Ab Jr equine since the bulk is cheaper from what I've heard, but I've also heard that it can be rather irritating. What is your experience? Thx.


 
If it had irritated my skin, I would not have used it on my horse. I have no personal experience with it other than on my horse and that was many years ago, during my youth.  Of course, if you or anyone else has chemically sensitive skin, your experiences may be different than mine.


----------



## Great Mender

Chinese Sports Medicine is what the monks, both Buddhist and Taoist, would study and practice. They would allow for healing of both the warriors and those that they fought against. Two very famous students of these folk healing techniques were Sun Lu Tang in the north and Wong Fei Hung in the south. These two folk heroes are well known for their fighting skills and for there ability to heal those who are sick or wounded. 

Dit Da Jow is used for injuries incurred during training. The name translates into medicated wine and is a liniment that is made up a verity of herbs placed into white rice wine or something comparable. It is rubbed onto wounds like bumps and burses to facilitate faster healing.
In the past, every school had a Dit Da Jow and it was a closely guarded secret. Only the teachers knew the ingredients to the liniment and would only share it with their most trusted students. However, times have changed. Below are the ingredients to Sensei Brian Nell's personal Dit Da Jow, and what each herb does. If you are in need of herbs, or would rather buy a bottle ready to use, feel free to email Sensei Brian Nell.

The following is mixed into 1 gallon of rice wine*. It takes a minimum of three months to brew, and the longer the stronger. Once a day try to shake the mixture. (*The amount listed makes a great amount. Try cutting in half or in quarters.)
To apply, put a small amount onto the ball of the thumb, or the pads of the fore and middle finger. Massage the wounded area, and slowly work out past the edge of the wound. 

*Pin Yin Name:* Yan Hu Suo 
Common Name: Corydalis Rhizome 
Botanical Name: Corydalis Yanhusuo Rhizoma 
Actions: nervous sedative, analgesic (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Ru Xiang 
Common Name: Frankincense 
Botanical Name: Olibanum Gummi (Boswelia Carterii)
Actions: anti-inflammatory, mucostatic, muscular relaxant, emmenagogue (12g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Mo Yao 
Common Name: Myrrh 
Botanical Name: Myrrha 
Actions: vulnerary, analgesic, anti-fungal, detumescent (12g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Chi Shao 
Common Name: Peony Root - Red 
Botanical Name: Paeoneae Rubrae Radix 
Actions: uterine restorative, astringent coronary dilator, anti-inflammatory, antibacterial (12g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Hong Hua Fen
Common Name: Safflower Flower Powder 
Botanical Name: Carthamus Tinctorius Flos
Actions: cardiovascular / coronary restorative, circulatory (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Tao Ren
Common Name: Peach Kernel 
Botanical Name: Prunus Persica Semen
Actions: uterine relaxant, analgesic, uterine stimulant (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Dang Gui 
Common Name: European Angelica, Garden Angelica, Wild Angelica. 
Botanical Name: Radix Angelicae Sinensis 
Actions: Tonifies blood, alleviate pain, reduce swellings, generate flesh (12g)

*Pin Yin Name:* San Leng
Common Name: Scirpus Rhizome
Botanical Name: Sparganium stoloniferum 
Actions: Liver and spleen, bitter, removes blood stagnation, stops pain (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Da Huang 
Common Name: Rhubarb Rhizome 
Botanical Name: Rheum Palmatum 
Actions: biliary sedative, anti-inflammatory, antibacterial (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* San Qi or Tian Qi
Common Name: Pseudoginsing Root
Botanical Name: Radix Pseudoginsing
Actions: stop bleeding, transform blood stasis, can stop bleeding without causing blood stasis, traumatic injuries, alleviate pain, reduce swelling (12g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Xue Ji
Common Name: Dragons Blood
Botanical Name: Daemonorops Draconis Sanguis 
Actions: Dispel blood stasis, relieve pain, traumatic injuries causing fractures, contusion, sprains, bruising and stops bleeding (Red resin extracted from the fruit of Daemonorops draco (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Gao Ben or Chuan Xiong
Common Name: Ligusticum or Lovage Root, Chinese 
Botanical Name: Ligusticum Sinensis Rhizome et Radix 
Actions: analgesic, emmenagogue, anti-inflammatory (9g)

*Pin Yin Name:* Ji Xue Teng
Common Name: Spatholobus
Botanical Name: Caulis Milleti
Actions: Promote movement of blood, tonify blood (9g)

This is a medicine so there are rules that need to be followed: 

: External use only, do not ingest.
: Do not use on open wounds, only closed one.
: Do not use on eyes, mouth or genitals
: Do not use on lower abdomen, if pregnant.

from: http://www.pangai-noon.net/Dit Da Jow.html


----------



## Great Mender

*Common Chinese Herbal Formulas for Pain Due To Trauma*

By Robert Chu, L.Ac.Throughout my many years in my sports and martial arts, I have come across many trauma (known in Chinese as dit da, literally "fall and strike") prescriptions for herbal liniments, powders, plasters, and decoctions. Many Chinese are familiar with herbal liniments that are used for bruises, sprains, strains, fractures, and other trauma, due to a blow or fall. These formulas can all be used by weekend athletes and others who have to visit their sports medicine doctor. Beware of claims, "My secret formula is the best!" In the past, I stared with amazement and almost revered the brown, smelly liniment as I rubbed it into my bruises and training aches and pains. 

After studying Chinese medicine and learning the fundamental principles, etiology of disease, methods of diagnosis, herbology, massage, acupuncture, moxibustion and cupping, I learned that a Chinese medicine practitioner must tailor treatments to the individual, and no set method is used to cure everyone or every injury. Indeed, one liniment I used regularly for bruises did heal my bruises in a few days, but always made me break out in a rash that lasted for two weeks! It always seemed to me that the cure was almost as bad as the injury or worse! 

I later analyzed the prescription's individual ingredients and, through diagnosis, found my personal constitution had a lot of heat. Although the traditional formula has some very toxic and warm herbs in it, based on my constitution, these herbs were not for me. The result of having a warm constitution, living in a warm climate (Los Angeles), plus using warm herbs was inflammation, a rash. 

Tradition or not, this prescription was not for me. Instead, I substituted the prepared versions of the above herbs and the effect was more agreeable for my individual constitution. Most experienced herbalists take a base formula and customize it for the individual. Thus, there is not one true, secret, ultimate trauma prescription! So beware of such claims. 

Generally speaking, commercial forms of Chinese herbal trauma formulas like Xiao Huo Luo Dan (small invigorate collaterals pill), Bai Hua Yu (white flower oil), Tian Qi Jiu (first aid antiseptic), Yunnan Bai Yao (yunnan white powder), and Zheng Gu Shui (correct the bone liniment), are safe and effective for most everyday injuries. Many Chinese would rather use these herbal formulas first for a minor injury. I would certainly advise readers to seek proper medical attention in case of serious injury. 

Xiao Huo Luo Dan is taken as a pill, and generally used for backaches, muscle strains, and broken bones. This is available prepackaged with directions for use. Like all herbal medicines, it is best to use as directed on the package. 

Bai Hua Yu is a fragrant analgesic oil, used for stiff muscles and strains as a result of "over doing it." I usually refer to it as "Chinese Ben Gay." Avoid getting the oil on your face, as it can irritate the eyes. 

Tian Qi Jiu is an herbal liniment for bruises. Usually, the person using it rubs it on topically into bruises or contusions. 

Yunnan Bai Yao is a powder that stops bleeding immediately and is used when you have minor cuts or scrapes, or if you cut yourself shaving. During the Vietnam War, soldiers were given a supply of this powder for firearm wounds. It was so precious that soldiers referred to it as a "gold they wouldn't trade." Dramatically, this powder can stop bleeding instantly and promote healing with little to no scarring. 

Finally, Zheng Gu Shui is a fine liniment for minor bruises, strains, and minor fractures to the fingers or toes. It also helps stop the pain that may occur due to minor sports injuries. It is also best to avoid on the face as it can irritate the eyes.

All of these commercial patents are available at your local Chinatown drug store or Chinese herbalist. If your goal is hard training, or you have sustained a more severe injury, it is better to visit a Chinese herbalist to create a formula based on your individual constitution, climate, and type of training or injury. Just because herbal formulas are natural, does not mean they are not dangerous medicine when used incorrectly. Many immuno-comprised individuals and pregnant women should avoid herbal trauma prescriptions as the herbs may be somewhat toxic or have affects regarding blood flow and may lead to miscarriage. 

A good reference book for the majority of Chinese trauma herbs and their uses is Chinese Patent Herbal Formulas by Jake Fratkin (Shya Publications, 1985). 

Robert Chu is a Licensed Acupuncturist/Chinese herbalist available for consultation in the Los Angeles area. You can e-mail him at chusauli@aol.com for martial arts and sports medicine-based training herbal formulas for trauma and pain. He can alsso be reached at: 

*Robert Chu, L.Ac.*
Chusauli@aol.com
at Miller Family Chiropractic
212 East Foothill Blvd.
Arcadia, CA 91006 
(626) 930-1355 

from: http://www.acupuncture.com/herbs/painherbc.htm


----------



## Great Mender

*Mew Hings All Purpose Dit Da Jow*​*1.) **Phellodendri, Cortex, Huang Bai 30g*
*2.) **Acanthopanacis Gracilistyli Radicis, Cortex Wu Jia Pi 30g*
*3.) **Drynariae, Rhizoma, Gu Sui Bu 30g*
*4.) **Olibanum, Gummi, Ru Xiang 30g*
*5.) **Arisaematis, Rhizoma, (Toxic) Tian Nan Xing 30g **
*6.) **Eucommiae Ulmoidis, Cortex Du Zhong 30g*
*7.) **Aconiti Carmichaeli, Radix, (Toxic) Chuan Wu 30g **
*8.) **Curcumae, Tuber Yu Jin 30g*
*9.) **Gardeniae Jasminoidis, Fructus Zhi Zi 30g*
*10.) **Corydalis Yanhusuo, Rhizoma Yan Hu Suo 30g*
*11.) **Aconiti Kusnezoffi, Radix, (Toxic) Cao Wu 30g **
*12.) **Curcumae Longae, Rhizoma, Jiang Huang 30g*
*13.) **Codonopsitis Pilosulae, Radix, Dang Shen 30g*
*14.) **Rehmanniae Glutinosae, Radix, Sheng Di Huang 30g*
*15.) **Asari, Herba cum Radice, Xi Xin 30g*
*16.) **Myrrha, Mo Yao 30g*
*17.) **Citri Reticulatae Viride, Pericarpium, Qing Pi 30g*
*18.) **Radix et Rhizoma Rhei, Da Huang 30g*
*19.) Sappan, Lignum, Su Mu 30g*

*Put all ingredients in a gallon GLASS jar and mix with any of the following:*
*Vodka*
*Rum*
*Or Rubbing Alcohol*
*To save money you can mix the Rubbing Alcohol with **the Vodka or Rum .*
*Let the contents sit in a cool dark place for a minimum of **six (6) weeks.*
*Shake the contents everyday for those first six weeks. **The longer you let your formula soak in the alcohol the **stronger and better it will get.*
*This Jow is a great All purpose Jow for Iron-Palm training. Rub a small amount on hands before each set of strikes, and then after the last set. Your hands will feel fine by the next day ready for you striking procedures again.*
*This jow is also great for Meditations. Rub some jow **on your hands before you start your meditation and **then a small amount afterwards. This will greatly enhance **your meditations and the effect they will have on you.*
*Note this Formula is for External Use Only*


----------



## Great Mender

The following is from a book which should be on every martial artists bookshelf:

A Tooth from the Tigers Mouth
By Tom Bisio

Although each kung fu school prides itself on having a unique formula that is superior to all others, most trauma liniments are fairly similar. All contain ingredients that stop pain, reduce swelling and inflammation, and disperse stagnant qi and blood. The following recipe makes a good-quality trauma liniment that is effective for treating a wide variety of sports injuries. In this formula, cooling and warming herbs are carefully balanced so that the cooling herbs reduce inflammation and swelling as effectively as ice, while the warming herbs kill pain, promote circulation, and break up accumulations of blood and fluids.

Trauma Liniment  External Use Only
12 grams Da Huang
12 grams Zhi Zi
12 grams Hong Hua
12 grams Huang Bai
12 grams Mo Yao
12 grams Ru Xiang
12 grams Xue Jie
12 grams Lu Lu Tong
12 grams Dang Gui Wei

This recipe makes one gallon of trauma liniment. The herbs will have already been dried or otherwise prepared by the Chinese pharmacy or herb supplier. Simply put the herbs in a jar with one gallon of vodka or rice wine (80-100 proof).


----------

